# 06/19 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: MITB Fallout



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Huntington Center, Toledo, OH*​


> On Sunday at WWE Money in the Bank, WWE Champion AJ Styles ended one of the most grueling chapters in his reign, defeating Shinsuke Nakamura decisively in a Last Man Standing Match to retain the title. However, there is no rest for the champion, as he must prepare for his next defense on Sunday, July 15, at WWE Extreme Rules. His challenger will be determined in a Gauntlet Match. Who from Team Blue will step up and earn this huge opportunity? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Gauntlet Match to determine who will challenge WWE Champion AJ Styles at WWE Extreme Rules*​


> WWE Champion AJ Styles defeated Shinsuke Nakamura in a Last Man Standing Match at WWE Money in the Bank on Sunday, putting an end to one of his most grueling rivalries.
> There won’t be any downtime for the champion, though, as he’ll have to be ready for his next challenger at WWE Extreme Rules. His opponent will be decided in a Gauntlet Match tonight on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Daniel Bryan, Big E, Samoa Joe, The Miz and Rusev will take part in what is sure to be an action-packed battle. Who will emerge as the next challenger for The Phenomenal One?











*Becky Lynch takes on Billie Kay*​


> Becky Lynch was inches away from becoming Ms. Money in the Bank on Sunday until Alexa Bliss dashed her dreams and claimed the contract for herself. Despite the setback, The Irish Lass Kicker has been on a roll in recent weeks on SmackDown LIVE, which she’ll look to continue in one-on-one competition against Billie Kay of The IIconics.
> Can Lynch bounce back, or will Kay ensure The Irish Lass Kicker continues to have a bad week?











*SAnitY debut against The Usos*​


> For weeks, the impending arrival of SAnitY has been hanging over SmackDown LIVE. No one knew what the chaotic crew of Eric Young, Alexander Wolfe and the monstrous Killian Dain had in store for Team Blue after joining during the Superstar Shake-up, but the wait is over, as they will be making their debut tonight.
> SAnitY isn’t wasting any time, either, as they’ll be taking on The Usos in their first match on SmackDown LIVE. Will The Usos put the newcomers in their place, or will chaos reign in SAnitY’s arrival?











*Is another Mellabration in the works?*​


> Carmella pulled off what many in the WWE Universe thought was impossible at WWE Money in the Bank, defeating Asuka to retain the SmackDown Women’s Championship. The Princess of Staten Island had a shocking assist from the returning James Ellsworth, who helped her pick up the victory.
> How will the champion follow up her big win? Is another Mellabration in the cards? Will Carmella have to deal with Asuka, who will surely be out for retribution? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to the Smackdown ghetto. Where the B boys play. :trolldog


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

I personally enjoyed AJ's and Nak's match in MITB. God forbid they continue this feud though. It ran its course.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The babyfaces (Styles & Bryan) have great momentum, while the heels (Nak, Joe & Miz) are stumbling. This show should be a start of some serious build for Joe and the start of the Bryan-Miz feud because it's getting too late. As for Nakamura I don't fucking know what they can do with him, he's as good as done.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm sure we'll get a Mellabration, but it will probably be crashed by Paige and/or Shane who will be less than thrilled that Ellsworth is back. And hopefully they'll do the right thing and grant Asuka a rematch at Extreme Rules. (and let her murder Ellsworth before then)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Weekly "I just hope that IIconics are on tv", even though they most likely will be killed by Asuka or the women who lost at MITB.

I also hope that both AJ/Nakamura and Bryan/Cass feuds are over for good after such decisive victories at MITB.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Suggestion for a new Cass gimmick. He like's raising that arm so much that he should start a new Nation of Domination. :thecause


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Weekly "I just hope that IIconics are on tv", even though they most likely will be killed by Asuka or the women who lost at MITB.
> 
> I also hope that both AJ/Nakamura and Bryan/Cass feuds are over for good after such decisive victories at MITB.


You probably won't have to worry about Asuka going after the IIconics. She's going to be tied up with Carmella and Ellsworth most likely if the Extreme Rules advertisements are any indication. That being said, I fully expect her to murder Ellsworth.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The only thing that remotely interests me is seeing what Almas and possibly Joe will do. AJ is going to need a new challenger.

But I'm skipping this one. The fact that Carmella is still champion is a big black hole on its own and everything else is iffy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SD's women division on life support with Carmella as champion and it seems that Charlotte will be out for a bit due to needing surgery. So no reason for me to watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta give Cass credit. He did well in the match last night. I really do wonder where he turns to next. Maybe targets Tye Dillinger or something. I'm fine with whatever he does as long as he and Bryan are finished. Same with AJ/Nak too.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

They'll probably demote Nak to the U.S. title picture. Not that many people for Jeff Hardy to feud with. Unless they have Cass of all people as Hardy's next challenger or Miz's countless mid card title feud. If anything, Miz and Bryan should finally get their feud going now.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Time to put Joe in the title hunt.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Andrade even going to be on this one? :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reil said:


> You probably won't have to worry about Asuka going after the IIconics. She's going to be tied up with Carmella and Ellsworth most likely if the Extreme Rules advertisements are any indication. That being said, I fully expect her to murder Ellsworth.


She will probably murder Ellsworth at the PPV, not before that, in the mean time she needs some bodies and since she already destroyed Absolution the only heels remaining are the IIconics. That been said, now that Charlotte is taking time off the other faces remaining are Naomi, Lana and Becky, so I expect (more like "I hope") to see the heels picking up some more wins whenever they don't face Asuka.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Joe in the title hunt, Bryan and Miz to get going and Jeff and Nakamura to feud for the us title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nakamura to feud with Jeff.

Win the belt and change to JAPANESE TITLE. :mark:


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> She will probably murder Ellsworth at the PPV, not before that, in the mean time she needs some bodies and since she already destroyed Absolution the only heels remaining are the IIconics. That been said, now that Charlotte is taking time off the other faces remaining are Naomi, Lana and Becky, so I expect (more like "I hope") to see the heels picking up some more wins whenever they don't face Asuka.


I don't think they are going to run Asuka vs Ellsworth at the PPV unless Carmella is involved (2 on 1 handicap match for the title most likely). Because it seems right now that Ellsworth still has a ton of indy dates booked for late July into October, and he hasn't canceled them. So if he's signed a contract, he should have cancelled them by now. 

Odds are he's only slated to make a few appearances, and writing him off at or by Extreme Rules is the best way to go. Have Asuka beat both Carmella and Ellsworth and win the title. 

If you want to "protect" Carmella, have Ellsworth eat the pin or submission and then have Carmella dump him to the curb in a fit of rage or whatever with a superkick into a table or off the stage or something. I assume she would then lose her rematch on an episode of Smackdown where Charlotte will come out afterwards and lay down the challenge for Summerslam (Asuka vs Charlotte II).


----------



## tylerbater (Apr 21, 2018)

The champ that runs the camp!

I just want AJ's run to go on and on. I want it to seem like no one can beat him. That way when they do, it matters.

So much potential here for Smackdown hopefully with new feuds.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hopefully we actually get Andrade vs. Sin Cara this week.

Last night felt like the end for AJ vs. Naka and Bryan vs. Cass. So I hope to see both men move on in different directions.

Naka had a ready made feud with Hardy which could be fun. But Naka could also feud with Bryan as well.

And with AJ, it's gotta be either Joe or Miz right? My hope is Joe.

Lets hope they can finally get something started with the tag division which at one point was the best thing on the show. Get Sanity in there. Put the Bar back. Lets just have some good tag team wrestling.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Feuds that have almost certainly ended:*

- Big Ass vs Daniel Bryan

- AJ vs Nakamura

- Bludgeon Brothers vs Anderson and Gallows (if you can call it a feud)

*Feuds that will likely continue:*

- Carmella (w/ James Ellsworth) vs Asuka

That's all I can think of really.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She will probably murder Ellsworth at the PPV, not before that, in the mean time she needs some bodies and since she already destroyed Absolution the only heels remaining are the IIconics. That been said, now that Charlotte is taking time off the other faces remaining are Naomi, Lana and Becky, so I expect (more like "I hope") to see the heels picking up some more wins whenever they don't face Asuka.


Asuka isn't the boogeyman anymore:lol She's just another dumb, easily tricked babyface like Becky now. Anyone can feasibly beat her, including the IIconics.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ vs Jeff in a ladder match at ER please.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008899260555771904


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz will cost Bryan in the gauntlet match and Joe wins. I'll be shocked if Joe gets that nod.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I hope they don't turn Nakamura into a generic foreign heel if he goes after the US belt.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hoping Big E wins. I think they can save AJ/Joe for later on this year.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I assume Big E is winning to get away from the other two but why the fuck is he even in this match, surely it'd be Kofi because they picked him for the MitB match


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I think and kinda hope that Rusev will win. I don't see AJ dropping the title until Summerslam so this could be a filler defence and a good chance for Rusev to show he belongs in the main event. He's already shown that he can get over huge as a face and a heel but we're still waiting on that one breakout match. This could be it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gauntlet match should be good. This def. should be a Bryan showcase as, much like Seth, he has the necessary cardio to go the long haul. This match alone should exceed what we saw on RAW tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dibil13 said:


> Asuka isn't the boogeyman anymore:lol She's just another dumb, easily tricked babyface like Becky now. Anyone can feasibly beat her, including the IIconics.


Sadly, this is true, but people who aren't fans of her, especially IIconics fans who watched her run over them for 2 years in NXT won't understand that. They can't get over the last 2 years of prior booking and think that she's still scheduled for some kind of massive run, because they think that Triple H and Vince are the same boss.



Dibil13 said:


> Time to put Joe in the title hunt.


WWE never do things when it's time. I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if Miz wins, goes on to beat Styles for the title, Bryan beats Joe at Extreme Rules (which they were advertised for a few weeks ago) and then it's Miz vs Bryan at SummerSlam. It's time to put the title on Joe, let alone get him in the title picture, but you can't trust WWE. They'll let you down every single time. Go into this match expecting Miz to win, it'll be easier on you.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz and Bryan to start off the match, Bryan eliminates him and Miz returns later in the match to cost Bryan and give Joe the victory.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Nakamura to feud with Jeff.
> 
> Win the belt and change to JAPANESE TITLE. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


This sounds good expect the last bit. Can we please not turn shinsuke into a generic foreign heel? That shit is boring and played out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Confirmed the 5 people in the Gauntlet match










Also, random Sanity debut










And Becky takes on Billie. Peyton never catches a break :fuck


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm pretty certain that the Billie vs Becky match will turn into a tag match, Mordecay. In fact, it would be more shocking if it didn't.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So no Andrade Cien Almas :cuss: and more Mellacrap. :sleep


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Confirmed the 5 people in the Gauntlet match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be a tag match.

Is losing to Becky and her partner (I would assume Naomi, because I would hate to think that's what they're doing with Asuka) really a break? If you're so mad with Peyton's position, complain like a regular fan, ie, Peyton should be the champion, Peyton should be the top heel instead of Carmella, etc. Not Peyton should be in a random match on SmackDown that she's guaranteed to lose anyway.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Its most likely Naomi tagging with Becky. Asuka is looking like she's penciled in to crash the Mellabration. WWE seems to be running with the narrative that Asuka was caught off guard with the return of James Ellsworth, and now she's incredibly pissed off and going to go after Carmella and Ellsworth with a serious vengence. 

It's worth noting that PWInsider seems to think Ellsworth is only going to be back for this angle now, so if that's the case, its very likely Carmella drops the title at Extreme Rules. Because without Ellsworth, she's completely and utterly sunk. And even with him around, its only stalling for time before she sinks completely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reil said:


> Its most likely Naomi tagging with Becky. Asuka is looking like she's penciled in to crash the Mellabration. WWE seems to be running with the narrative that Asuka was caught off guard with the return of James Ellsworth, and now she's incredibly pissed off and going to go after Carmella and Ellsworth with a serious vengence. It's worth noting that PWInsider seems to think Ellsworth is only going to be back for this angle now, so if that's the case, its very likely Carmella drops the title at Extreme Rules.* Because without Ellsworth, she's completely and utterly sunk*.


Unless somebody else interferes and Asuka goes after them, or he just decides to let Carmella win clean like he did with Charlotte, because he'll do anything to keep the title off Asuka. Carmella is sunk when Vince decides she's sunk, regardless of who's with her on screen or not.

Vince wants his champion cutting long promos, it's for that reason Asuka will never hold the belt, unless we have a MITB or something to snatch it away from her immediately, which we don't. Which means her next chance to win the title is in 2019. For a few minutes.

Also, PWInsider is wrong a lot. In fact, they were just wrong about something that was supposed to happen in the last few weeks. Vince changes his mind all the time.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Gauntlet match should be good stuff, but my god, if Miz wins... he's like literally the worst choice. I'd rather have Big E or Rusev challenge Styles (unsuccessfully of course) than have Miz be the champion for 8 months. 

Rooting for Joe here.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, the James Ellsworth return wasn't fully a Vince call apparently. Creative really wanted him back for an angle and they kept bothering Vince until he relented. Ellsworth was supposed to come back at the Greatest Royal Rumble, but Vince vetoed that. I doubt it had anything to do with Asuka's english skills. Knowing Vince, this is a way to make Asuka look more badass at the end of it. Having her destroy both Ellsworth and Carmella.

And before you cite Nakamura as an example of why Vince doesn't want a Japanese star holding a title, Dave went into detail last night about it, saying that the only reason Nakamura didn't win the title at MITB was because they want the title on AJ for WWE 2K19 promotional stuff, since he's the poster boy for the game (including some contests).

If Vince truly hated Asuka like you seem to think, she wouldn't be featured so prominently. And he's not exactly the type of person to keep *prominently* featuring stars he has no plans to put titles on.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Gauntlet match is very intriguing. I think no matter what 2 things will happen:

1. Joe wins
2. Bryan/Miz have an interaction, but not a physical one.

I think Bryan and Miz will come face to face, but not in the ring. Here's how I see it playing out:

1. The Miz
2. Big E
3. Bryan

Big E wins. As Miz is walking up the ramp in, Bryan's music hits as he is the next entrant. The 2 have a staredown on the ramp before Bryan goes to the ring to face Big E. The 2 have a respecful match before Bryan ultimately puts Big E away.

4. Rusev
5. Joe

Rusev comes out at #4. He beats the hell out of Bryan but Bryan survives to beat him too. But then Joe comes out last at #5 and it's too much for Bryan who loses in the end, making Joe #1 Contender.

That's how I see it playing out. And if the plan is to start the Miz vs. Bryan feud right away, maybe Miz comes back out after the match to beat Bryan down.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So I assume Bryan/Miz starts here, as does Joe/Styles. If Joe doesn't win the gauntlet you can add him to the list of people they've ruined. I'd view him as a joke. He's been losing so much lately.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reil said:


> Yeah, the James Ellsworth return wasn't fully a Vince call apparently. Creative really wanted him back for an angle and they kept bothering Vince until he relented. Ellsworth was supposed to come back at the Greatest Royal Rumble, but Vince vetoed that. I doubt it had anything to do with Asuka's english skills.


Creative bothered him until he relented? Do you really think Vince is that weak willed? Every creative team member I've ever heard interviewed says that Vince is intimidating. He's not the type you keep pestering, they're liable to get their asses fired. 



> Knowing Vince, this is a way to make Asuka look more badass at the end of it. Having her destroy both Ellsworth and Carmella.


Knowing Vince? The guy who always books terrible talent on top and good talent on the bottom? Knowing Vince, he'll have Asuka lose again and then go on to feud with Lana. 



> And before you cite Nakamura as an example of why Vince doesn't want a Japanese star holding a title, Dave went into detail last night about it, saying that the only reason Nakamura didn't win the title at MITB was because they want the title on AJ for WWE 2K19 promotional stuff, since he's the poster boy for the game (including some contests).


Oh, bullshit. Seth Rollins was the cover star last year and he didn't hold the WWE title last year. 

Secondly, Nakamura had FOUR chances to win the title. He could've won the title before MITB and dropped it to AJ for the WWE 2k19 tour. Nobody would fail 4 straight times against AJ. Nobody. Not Joe, not Bryan, not even Big Cass. Nakamura didn't win the title solely because of the language barrier.

Thirdly, if Nakamura was planned to be the champion, but they wanted AJ to be the champion for promotional stuff, he'd be in this gauntlet match tonight, he'd win, and then he'd win at the next PPV. The feud is over. In fact, I KNEW that Nakamura was losing at this PPV weeks in advance, because when they did the match where the winner got to pick the stip, Nakamura won. That right there told you he's losing at the PPV. That's how they do it. I said it weeks ago.

I'm sorry, but at some point, it becomes obvious what they want and what they don't want in a champion. Unless Asuka learns English over night, Carmella is walking away with the title at Extreme Rules. That is a proveable FACT.



> If Vince truly hated Asuka like you seem to think, she wouldn't be featured so prominently. And he's not exactly the type of person to keep prominently featuring stars he has no plans to put titles on.


Except Nakamura apparently.....

What's the excuse gonna be when she loses at Extreme Rules? Huh? Is it now gonna be "they want her to win at SummerSlam, because it's a huge show"? Is that it next?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, bullshit. Seth Rollins was the cover star last year and he didn't hold the WWE title last year.
> 
> Secondly, Nakamura had FOUR chances to win the title. He could've won the title before MITB and dropped it to AJ for the WWE 2k19 tour. Nobody would fail 4 straight times against AJ. Nobody. Not Joe, not Bryan, not even Big Cass. Nakamura didn't win the title solely because of the language barrier.
> 
> Thirdly, *if Nakamura was planned to be the champion, but they wanted AJ to be the champion for promotional stuff, he'd be in this gauntlet match tonight, he'd win, and then he'd win at the next PPV. The feud is over.*


:buried


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It'll be a tag match.
> 
> Is losing to Becky and her partner (I would assume Naomi, because I would hate to think that's what they're doing with Asuka) really a break? If you're so mad with Peyton's position, complain like a regular fan, ie, Peyton should be the champion, Peyton should be the top heel instead of Carmella, etc. Not Peyton should be in a random match on SmackDown that she's guaranteed to lose anyway.


Some people are just happy to see their favorite wrestling :shrug. And while I would like to see Peyton being the top heel (she is better than Carmella) I know that right now isn't her moment, I prefer to see her working her way up that position, not just being put there randomly, that would hurt her in the long run.

Besides, there is a chance that, if this turns into a random tag match the IIconics may pull the upset, since there is no Charlotte or Asuka their chances increase.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Gauntlet match, Sanity debut, possible Almas match...

Fuck. I have to watch this. Even heard Raw was fairly good last night so they're definitely starting to come out of the post-Mania slump and build to SummerSlam.

BUT....another Mellabration? Ugh. This woman isn't even heel annoying. She's fucking turn off the TV annoying at this point. Get the title off of her. The women's division is dead as long as it's on her. Anybody could take it except Lana and I wouldn't mind. Even Mandy.

Also, for good measure, shut up, Tyrion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Gauntlet match, Sanity debut, *possible Almas match*...


???


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I think Joe is most certainly going to win the Gauntlet match. Miz and Bryan are going to get distracted by each other and that will cost them both the match. This will probably start their feud for SummerSlam. Rusev is not winning it even though it could be good if he does win. Big E is just there to make up the number of participants.

Joe vs AJ could be great. I hope they do bring up their history from TNA.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They've been talking about the Almas match for two weeks now. It's not in the preview but they've done things not in the preview before.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Not a fan of Sanity and will be quite annoyed if they go over The Uso's in there debut, though i'm interested in where they'll go for AJ's next feud (hopefully a quick program with Rusev). 

And whatever they have CIEN and the Bludegons do (if they even make it on the show).

Still think Smackdown is way too stacked and a lot of people are being lost in the shuffle. The Bar, Usos, Charlotte, Orton, Iconic Duo and Naomi are all better off on RAW where they'll be able to get actual TV time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What I'm looking for in the Gauntlet match. Bryan to last over 30 minutes and look strong before Miz somehow causes him to lose. Joe should win and finaly get the damn title.

I do want to see what they have in plan for Nak. A xenophobic angle would be lazy, so that's what I expect. Nak feuds with Jeff over the US tite and becomes a post World War II caricature.

Excited for Sanity and hope to see Almas as well. Should easily eclipse RAW this week quality wise.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

On paper that is a decent looking preview apart from the Women stuff.

The number one contenders match should be a really fun watch.

Sanity's debut will be interesting, coincidence that they are doing this now after Nikki lost at Takeover...

Carmella will put on another mic masterclass and annoy the shit out of her haters; however this storyline makes the division as a whole look like shit.

Jeff needs a new challenger, has to be Nakamura.

Smackdown going into Summerslam has real potential in places.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Meh, not watching this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MOBELS said:


> Not a fan of Sanity and will be quite annoyed if they go over The Uso's in there debut, though i'm interested in where they'll go for AJ's next feud (hopefully a quick program with Rusev).
> 
> And whatever they have CIEN and the Bludegons do (if they even make it on the show).
> 
> Still think Smackdown is way too stacked and a lot of people are being lost in the shuffle. The Bar, Usos, Charlotte, Orton, Iconic Duo and Naomi are all better off on RAW where they'll be able to get actual TV time.


The bar, the usos and naomi would all be better off over there. Iconics would be about the same and Charlotte will be fine. Orton would be miles better on raw too actually. Smackdown is fun atm but yeah lot of talent missing out


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I could actually see Big E winning this match so they can test the waters with him as solo guy again. Filler defence for ER, AJ moves on to someone else in time for Summerslam. Miz is another distinct possibility. I'd really prefer it to be Joe. He's lost way too much and really needs something to show for all his talk.


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Not watching Becky lose to the shitty part of IIconics


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Who will win tonight's Gauntlet match to challenge AJ Styles for the WWE title as the #1 Contender?
- What is next for Shinsuke Nakamura after losing the Last Man Standing match at the ppv?
- Will Sanity dominate the Usos in their long-awaited debut?
- Will Becky Lynch make Billie Kay tap out tonight?
- Will Asuka destroy James Ellsworth for distracting her from winning the Women's title at the ppv?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do have some interest in the show.

Probably the only on here who isn't bothered by Carmella.

Hopefully Nikki shows up with Sanity or else Sanity will be almost DOA without their "cherry on top".


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Hoping to see Becky do this on Billie again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan has finally escaped from the albatross of Big Ass. :bryan Cass would have made a nice Miz bodyguard.

Joe's looking good for tonight. :mark


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Time to restablish Becky as the jobber of the SD Women's face squad.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking forward to 'Mella's celebration. Gauntlet match should be interesting. I Feel like I've posted here already... Anyway, I reckon Big E will win, probably a screwy finish in his favour with Samoa Joe, then they both feud, probably a triple threat at Extreme Rules then the proper 1v1 for SS. Also I woud wlecome more of Naomi destracting the Bludgeon Brothers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Time to restablish Becky as the jobber of the SD Women's face squad.


No one can take that crown from her. Her sole purpose is to make others look good and be the fall gal. :sadbecky


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

After a year finally an exciting smackdown.

Hopefully Miz wins


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

PAIGE	
PAIGE 
@RealPaigeWWE
#MITB was exciting! ... but that was Sunday. This is Tuesday and tonight is #SDLive! So let’s make an exciting title match... Soooo the tag team champions, the #BludgeonBrothers will defend their titles against @LukeGallowsWWE and @KarlAndersonWWE.

https://mobile.twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/1009175121016295425?p=v


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

norris22 said:


> PAIGE
> PAIGE
> @RealPaigeWWE
> #MITB was exciting! ... but that was Sunday. This is Tuesday and tonight is #SDLive! So let’s make an exciting title match... Soooo the tag team champions, the #BludgeonBrothers will defend their titles against @LukeGallowsWWE and @KarlAndersonWWE.
> ...


Bludgeons squashed them on Sunday, so this is retarded.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

norris22 said:


> PAIGE
> PAIGE
> @RealPaigeWWE
> #MITB was exciting! ... but that was Sunday. This is Tuesday and tonight is #SDLive! So let’s make an exciting title match... Soooo the tag team champions, the #BludgeonBrothers will defend their titles against @LukeGallowsWWE and @KarlAndersonWWE.
> ...


Incoming 50/50?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've got my eye on Big E in the Gauntlet as a dark horse. Part of me does wonder if they give him that shot against AJ just to see how he would do in a high profile match with one of the best to test him for the future.

I still expect Joe to win. But honestly what I like about the Gauntlet is it feels like anyone could have a shot at it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sanity debuting? about fucking time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Time to restablish Becky as the jobber of the SD Women's face squad.


She is facing Billie, so there is a chance Becky wins this week so she can lose next week to Peyton, at least that's how things were on NXT.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I do wonder if Nikki will be making a surprise appearance with Sanity, since she’s done with Shayna. Maybe the Usos are about to win and she shows up to distract them.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> She is facing Billie, so there is a chance Becky wins this week so she can lose next week to Peyton, at least that's how things were on NXT.


Yeah maybe but I just see Becky losing so they kill off any hot steam she has left from MITB.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It seems logical that she'd be called up with them. Maybe to get into a tussle with Naomi.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Also I swear WWE do some retarded shit to try and fix why Asuka, the 100% focused assassin, froze like an idiot during a fucking title match. I don't give a damn what stupid explanation they give like "he was disrespecting her heritage" "she thought it was a ghost coming to kill her" "that robe design is sacred and only selected few can wear it" ,whatever.. just something of an explanation for Asuka waisting a minute+ in a title match taking her eyes off the champion.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> I do wonder if Nikki will be making a surprise appearance with Sanity, since she’s done with Shayna. Maybe the Usos are about to win and she shows up to distract them.


Apparently Nikki flew back to Orlando on Sunday, so I dunno. At least that's the last word I heard about it. We'll see tonight however. That being said, I can see her sticking down in NXT for a bit longer to have one more match with Shayna, to help set up a Takeover Brooklyn match b/w Shayna and Kairi.

Nikki can continue to be choked out by Shayna, and Kairi saves her. Especially since they've been building a friendship over the past few months.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Find it weird that Bleacher Report’s live Smackdown coverage has “Why was Big Cass released?” in it’s preview for the show. If his release is real, surely it won’t be referenced on the show? Also, I HATE when they announce debuts in advance. Sanity’s debut should have come out of nowhere...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's a blog site like Meltzer's, et all.
It's not officially WWE so they can do whatever. If WWE did it, you'd have a point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So does Miz win in front of this Ohio crowd?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm just so happy AJ is finally finished with Nakamura.

Feels like they've been feuding for years.

I hope Big E wins, it's a filler defense and he deserves a chance to show what he can do in a big match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's hoping Joe wins the gauntlet tonight. 

Styles/Joe for the WWE Championship :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sadly, this is true, but people who aren't fans of her, especially IIconics fans who watched her run over them for 2 years in NXT won't understand that. They can't get over the last 2 years of prior booking and think that she's still scheduled for some kind of massive run, because they think that Triple H and Vince are the same boss.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE never do things when it's time. I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if Miz wins, goes on to beat Styles for the title, Bryan beats Joe at Extreme Rules (which they were advertised for a few weeks ago) and then it's Miz vs Bryan at SummerSlam. It's time to put the title on Joe, let alone get him in the title picture, but you can't trust WWE. They'll let you down every single time. Go into this match expecting Miz to win, it'll be easier on you.


 ER is no the time, it's a filler defense and they shouldn't start with a stip match. Joe should beat AJ at Summerslam.

AJ vs Big E in a stip filler match would be cool.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, I mean Joe should obviously win this, but Extreme Rules might not be a big enough venue for that match. It will be interesting to see how they play it up. Bryan, Miz, and Joe are all viable candidates.

Perhaps Miz wins and it somehow sets the feud up with Bryan after AJ beats him? :hmmm


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

It's sad that the most Becky fans can hope for is the occasional TV win.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Yeah, I mean Joe should obviously win this, but Extreme Rules might not be a big enough venue for that match. It will be interesting to see how they play it up. Bryan, Miz, and Joe are all viable candidates.
> 
> Perhaps Miz wins and it somehow sets the feud up with Bryan after AJ beats him? :hmmm


 The first match between AJ-Joe and shouldn't be a stip match or at ER.

They could do a fantastic AJ-Big E ER match as filler, and then lead to AJ-Joe at Summerslam with Joe winning the title and defending against AJ another 2 times before moving onto Nak, Jeff, Orton and Bryan.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> It's sad that the most Becky fans can hope for is the occasional TV win.


 You haven't given up on her? I gave up on her a long time ago. She hasn't covered herself in much glory either with her in ring performances.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No Charlotte tonight so skipping this one.

Hopefully Joe gets the win and faces Styles at the PPV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How long has it been since a SD thread was this active? :lol

I guess everyone is more optimistic with AJ-Nak finally over and something new finally happening.

Felt like they were spinning their wheels and dragging that feud on and on.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> No Charlotte tonight so skipping this one.
> 
> Hopefully Joe gets the win and faces Styles at the PPV.


Charlotte is slated to be out until sometime after Extreme Rules apparently, according to the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter. She's getting surgery to fix her ruptured implant and treat some nagging injuries. She'll be back in time to start her build to Summerslam though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I approve of Mella's opening, just not for this show. :curry2


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, Becky versus Billie is GOOD VIBRATIONS! (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagine that the Becky/Billie match will be on the first or second segment, since I think the gauntlet will take most, if not all of the second hour. So yay for me I guess. I hope they turn this into a tag match, Peyton is the better of the two.

ABout the rest, besides the Gauntlet, which hould be great, the rest feels just meh. Not a big Sanity fan, another random tag titles match and well, another Carmella celberation segment since she still sucks as a wrestler :eyeroll


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Emperor said:


> How long has it been since a SD thread was this active? :lol
> 
> I guess everyone is more optimistic with AJ-Nak finally over and something new finally happening.
> 
> Felt like they were spinning their wheels and dragging that feud on and on.


It's looking like it will be a very good episode across the board. All except one thing...

My God, fucking take the title off Carmella. Asuka needs to redeem herself at Extreme Rules and end this catastrophe of a reign. They're trying everything to get heat on this fucking jobber and it's ruining the division and our entertainment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reil said:


> Charlotte is slated to be out until sometime after Extreme Rules apparently, according to the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter. She's getting surgery to fix her ruptured implant and treat some nagging injuries. She'll be back in time to start her build to Summerslam though.


Thanks for the info, I had heard that she would be out for a bit due to needing that surgery but not for how long. I'm fine with her missing these weeks leading to Extreme Rules considering the present state of the division. Better for her to come back after Extreme Rules after Asuka has (hopefully) taken the title from Carmella so that we can get the division back on track.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Look at me, im watching a Smackdown.

I’m only here for the gauntlet match.

And a Sanity debut.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I do hope they don't do the babyface showing a lot of heart and getting close again.

They've done that too much this year i.e. Rollins gauntlet match, Bryan GRR. Hell, they even had Ruby go the distance as a heel before Sasha came out and beat her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad Charlotte's getting healed up. Carmella should claim she beat Charlotte so bad that she needed the time off.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mention of Big Cass... weird


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

multiperson match UGHHHH its like its a carbon copy each week


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Paige looking good tonight, I like her jacket.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, this Paige promo feels so scripted is not even funny


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

....And nothing like the show starting off with Carmella getting zero. AGAIN.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Paige looks cute tbh ^^


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan ran Ass out of WWE! :bryan


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Carmella doing another awful in ring promo? Oh wonderful....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mella looking bad tonight. :homer


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think they’re gonna go with Joe vs AJ and Bryan vs Miz going forward


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mellacrap time. :sleep


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Carmella looks way too tan tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I feel dirty liking Carmella so much


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

alexa bliss your not


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I’m already thinking watching was a mistake.

fpalm


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Mella is moneeey! DAT OUTFIT :cry


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Carmella’s smug laugh is as irritating as Seth Rollins’ smug laugh back in his heel days


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep. Zero.

Contrast to Alexa last night.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

good lord she really is a worse alexa bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Carmella outlasting both Enzo and Cass. :trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You are not good enough Mella, you are not even good to begin with


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fox gave this cancer company 1 billion fucking dollars for this shit


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trying to think of a less talented womens champion. hmmmm Bliss is close.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Knew it was coming. Was still great.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That cackle is so annoying, she sounds like a witch :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought Carmella got no heat...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella wens3


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

My stream is freezing and I can’t hear her BS. Yay! :tripsblessed


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Its Ellsworth.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

'no reactions' right? XD


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ellsworth :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hah, Ellsworth again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey seems to think Ellsworth fooled everyone, lol Corey we're not that dumb :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, even Ellsworth barely got anything. Maybe this crowd is just dead in general. We'll find out.



> 'no reactions' right? XD


One loud boo. A few for Ellsworth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's GOATSWORTH. :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotta give her credit, she got some reactions and boos, unlike the last few promos she has cut


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

OK it's funny af haha :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crickets chirruping....Yeah, WWE, Carsmella winning with Ellsworth returning sure was worth it, huh?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ahh I’m delighted for Ellsworth. Hope he gets to stick around, (but not to keep the belt on Carmella)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She's not better than Kanyon. :trolldog


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ausuka vs elsworth yup


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You can't say someone is better than Ronda.
That's mean and I want him to apologize.

I assume Asuka faces Ellsworth at some stage


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“2018 Royal Rumble winner Asuka”. Ha, like that bleedin matters anymore


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh-oh Asuka is smiling now, that's not a good sign for Carmella and Ellsworth :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

No..it's "nobody wanted Ellsworth"...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, this is still a heel promotion.

I hate this show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Of course they have to make Asuka look like an idiot again. fpalm



Mordecay said:


> Gotta give her credit, she got some reactions and boos, unlike the last few promos she has cut


She got one loud boo on her own during the promo. None during her entrance Ellsworth got a few.

Better than usual. But nothing compared to Alexa last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ellsworth is such a geek. :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Carmella has really mastered her one move. Good for her


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jedah said:


> One loud boo. A few for Ellsworth.


I respect you Jedah but come on mate, do you have your TV on mute on something, she got far more heat than that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh-oh Asuka is smiling now, that's not a good sign for Carmella and Ellsworth :lol


Remember who's booking the show. That will have no effect whatsoever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Carmella laying Asuka out. :lmao FOH with that shit.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mella > Bliss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, like I expected.

That face on Asuka is the face of someone thinking "I should have stayed on NXT, as it was originally planned"


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

I hope it's Billie who is gonna job :argh:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Getting the women and tag match out of the way because that Gauntlet may go a long time.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> I respect you Jedah but come on mate, do you have your TV on mute on something, she got far more heat than that.


No she didn't. None during her entrance. One during her promo. A few more when Ellsworth came out and when she kicked Asuka, but that died in like seconds.

Compare it to Alexa last night where it was pretty loud and sustained the entire time. And I don't even like Alexa.

Like I said, it was better than usual, but nothing that you should sacrifice your entire division for.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

iconics yasssssssssss


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Two women's segments in a row lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton :mark:


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

PEYTOOOON *.*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The more talented of the IIconics is gonna wrestle.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Peyton... :book :book


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh shit. Ohio. That explains it. The crowds there are always dead.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Two women's segments in a row lol.


They want to get them out of the way for the Gauntlet match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha love these two


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jedah said:


> No she didn't. None during her entrance. One during her promo. A few more when Ellsworth came out and when she kicked Asuka, but that died in like seconds.
> 
> Compare it to Alexa last night where it was pretty loud and sustained the entire time. And I don't even like Alexa.
> 
> Like I said, it was better than usual, but nothing that you should sacrifice your entire division for.


add to that what little reaction given was due to her still being champ when nobody wants her to be(except diehard fans of mediocrity)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least Becky was in the MITB match unlike these two :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Iconics and Becky.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Peyton is so goofy :cry she should stop


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

AngryConsumer said:


> Peyton... :book :book


? I find Billie Kay more attractive....although they both are.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

These two are pure gold.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

These 2 are just slightly less terrible than Heel Sami Zayn.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Now these are two women who certainly get no reaction.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This is the worst fucking god awful bullshit promo of the year.

Legendarily awful.

This crowd is bored as fuck.

I hate myself for watching this shot.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why the fuck do SD get the best heels?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think it’s safe to say that the Iconics are kinda retarded


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These promos are so brutal.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

IIconics accents are disgusting.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha Becky is cute, it was clear she was struggling to get her jacket off just then :lol


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Get rid of these girls. They suck!


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

I love Becky's GLOW she looks so cute and pure! damn :cry


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Some chants for Becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, they actually got a full entrance.

And here we go.

Well, not as cringey as I thought it would be


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Why the fuck do SD get the best heels?


To keep them away from raw creative who will sacrifice to give bad pushes to people like reigns


----------



## Username1444 (Apr 9, 2018)

They should ban any woman not named Alexa Bliss from cutting a promo. They are seriously insufferable to listen to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky's over. :becky :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky will always deserve better in WWE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

well. Time for bathroom or snack breaks. Wake me when they get this crap over with.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Carmella promo and Iconics promo back-to-back is a good way to kill the show.


----------



## tylerbater (Apr 21, 2018)

Boring start to the show with a roster stacked with potential. Don't mean to be negative just saying.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a negative star match.

I need that gauntlet to be fucking amazing to justify this horrendous wrestlingZ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tylerbater said:


> Boring start to the show with a roster stacked with potential. Don't mean to be negative just saying.


I agree. It's def. a lackluster start.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jedah said:


> No she didn't. None during her entrance. One during her promo.


:confused

TV may not have been on mute then but your sound must be no higher than 5 :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

An angel gets its wings every time Becky earns a W.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky the Burier. :becky


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow Iconics are really a jobbers :cry


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry, attractive though they are. IIconics just shouldn't have been taken out of NXT yet. They obviously are too green for this.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These women factions are really sucking lately...well I guess the Riott Squad is kind of picking up steam.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Wait a second no way it cant be

The face paint??!?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Subcutaneous tissue."

Who fucking writes this shit? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Decent match, better than Becky vs Charlotte last week (awful match btw). Becky winning though :woo


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Ugly match. Billie just isn’t very good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Carmella laying Asuka out. :lmao FOH with that shit.


A disaster.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally, Face Paint Jeff is back!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my god jeff is BROTHER NERO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff is about to join his brother and Wyatt :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I hope Becky fans are happy.

I just hope this means Peyton will beat her next week


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was iiconic jobbing. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brother Nero vs. :nak


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Contacts were pretty cool


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wolfe is the sleeper star of Sanity.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SANITYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Another good match by Becky, not sure if it was better than the one against Charlotte but another good match nonetheless. Hopefully she gets the SD womens title again at some point.

Sanity? The best member was Nikki and she isnt with them.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice SD so far....dead crowd tho


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeff has his face paint back :mark

Hopefully means he's got his old entrance back too.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Where's. Nikki. Cross. 

fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally Sanity :mark


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

AngryConsumer said:


> Where's. Nikki. Cross.
> 
> fpalm


I was wondering the same.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Another good match by Becky, not sure if it was better than the one against Charlotte but another good match nonetheless. Hopefully she gets the SD womens title again at some point.
> 
> Sanity? The best member was Nikki and she isnt with them.


I assume she'll be joining them soon since she just had her TakeOver swan song.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Decent match, better than Becky vs Charlotte last week (awful match btw). Becky winning though :woo


Decent?

Get fucking real. That match was horrendous.

-*1/2


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Well, I hope Becky fans are happy.
> 
> I just hope this means Peyton will beat her next week


I'm a Becky fan but you just have to look at the Becky thread to know they moan like little bitches when she loses and cry like little snowflakes when she wins, if their any older than 13 on there then i'm embarrassed for them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SANITY needs to win this. No Nikki. :gameover


----------



## tylerbater (Apr 21, 2018)

Good promo for Jeff there. Looking forward to his feud with Nakamura.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The promo with Jeff was scripted so terribly, but the face paint picked it up.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Natecore said:


> Decent?
> 
> Get fucking real. That match was horrendous.
> 
> -*1/2



:kobe 

Says get real and then gives it a minus star rating. :mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh fuck off, Bryan is first fpalm

You know he's going to go through everyone except the last one or two.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and creative..........


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Of course Bryan is number one. He has the best cardio of anyone in that match. :bryan


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

of course they have to give Bryan a reason to lose this making him go first


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nikki just lost to Baszler, nothing left for her in NXT now, I'd be very surprised if she doesn't show up here.

Sanity vs Usos feud and you can blend Nikki vs Naomi in with it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bryan with that dig, lol.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's really sad what's happened with the Usos post Mania. They were MVPs from last year and now they're an afterthought. I understand Sanity needs to win this, just wish they could've debuted against someone else.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bryan is gonna make it to the end only to lose to the Miz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz :buried :bryanlol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear I don't know what to say about the IIconics. I defend them, especially Peyton, and I know they are better than this crap like they showed in NXT, but I can understand people who can't stand them. Granted, I blame creative mostly, the imitation schtick grow old the 2 week they did it and I swear they get some of the worst scripts in all of WWE.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, maybe he ends up winning. :trolldog


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Of course Bryan is number one. He has the best cardio of anyone in that match. :bryan


 We've seen the same story twice this year fpalm

The third gauntlet match had the same structure. Makes more sense for someone like Big E, Joe or Rusev to get this big run.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn it, Bryan's going first. Means Rusev is probably going to get jobbed out to him either first or second (first would be the better option) before Miz takes him out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Snap Suplex said:


> of course they have to give Bryan a reason to lose this making him go first


 Rollins for the Raw gauntlet, Bryan at GRR and Ruby for the women's gauntlet - all in the last 3-4 months. 

It's the same structure again.

Better to use this to elevate guys like Big E, Joe or Rusev, Bryan is already a made star.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fucking finally Sanity is here :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jay Uso’s arms look bigger


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SANITY :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

my god they've ruined the entrance already


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Damn it, Bryan's going first. Means Rusev is probably going to get jobbed out to him either first or second (first would be the better option) before Miz takes him out.


 Exactly, it kills the first 2-3 falls. We know he's going to beat them 100% before falling to Miz or Joe.

Ugh. So stupid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Bryan is first? Great. That probably means fucking Miz is winning.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fuck this camerawork


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Who wouldve thought EY AJ and Joe would all be on the same brand


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So Bryan is first? Great. That probably means fucking Miz is winning.


 They've done this match 3 times this year :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emperor said:


> Rollins for the Raw gauntlet, Bryan at GRR and Ruby for the women's gauntlet - all in the last 3-4 months.
> 
> It's the same structure again.
> 
> Better to use this to elevate guys like Big E, Joe or Rusev, Bryan is already a made star.


It's all they know. Now if Bryan won that would be a surprise, but it's not happening. Can't deviate from the established paradigm.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Chris90 said:


> Fuck this camerawork


Yea I was starting to get nauseous and I never get that way from camera-work


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That it :lol

That's me done for tonight I think.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nikki. :sadbecky


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why the hell do we need a rematch from last night instead of Almas or starting the gauntlet match?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

GALLOWS IS TRASH.


Give Anderson a singles run.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> Who wouldve thought EY AJ and Joe would all be on the same brand


and DOC from aces n eights


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> It's all they know. Now if Bryan won that would be a surprise, but it's not happening. Can't deviate from the established paradigm.


 This has killed my interest in the match. I thought Big E or Rusev had a chance to look good, but nah. They'll likely be the first two eliminated and get 0 eliminations between them.

We all know Bryan isn't winning, so that leaves Miz or Joe taking him out.

Likely scenario is Miz gets a cheap victory over Bryan, then Joe is last and beats Miz.

Bryan > Rusev/Big E
Bryan > Rusev/Big E
Miz > Bryan
Joe > Miz


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Where's the 2k19 trailer?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Effective debut for Sanity. :bjpenn



Emperor said:


> This has killed my interest in the match. I thought Big E or Rusev had a chance to look good, but nah. They'll likely be the first two eliminated and get 0 eliminations between them.


It always suck when their booking becomes so transparent. I hated Mania IV because it was so easy to forecast the brackets. Still pulling for a Joe win. Don't mind Bryan losing if he looks strong and Joe wins.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Jedah said:


> It's really sad what's happened with the Usos post Mania. They were MVPs from last year and now they're an afterthought. I understand Sanity needs to win this, just wish they could've debuted against someone else.


It boggles my mind why they didn't put them on RAW when RAW has next to no tag teams and the Uso's are the best and biggest team in the company.

Yet they decide to keep them on an overcrowded show where they can get next to no TV time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my. Nakamura is winning the US title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You know what would be great?

Bryan and Miz/Joe starting and Big E/Rusev getting the last 2 eliminations to win.

That would be a true underdog story.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee and Nakamura :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finally a US Champ we can be proud of. :nak roud


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Wyatt Family winning the titles have completely ruined both divisions. 

Braun winning at Mania and Bray winning with Matt has killed the Raw division, and Harper and Rowan have killed the Smackdown division


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Himiko said:


> The Wyatt Family have completely destroyed both divisions.
> 
> Braun winning at Mania and Bray winning with Matt has killed the Raw division, and Harper and Rowan have killed the Smackdown division


 Usos and The Bar should be on Raw. I swear The Bar are rarely on SD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It sucks that the Gauntlet isn't going an hour.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck just give the belts to the club so we can have good matches between them and The Bar/Usos


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Emperor said:


> Usos and The Bar should be on Raw. I swear The Bar are rarely on SD.


They might be giving Sheamus some time off with his neck issues and all.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

In an ideal world this tag match wouldn’t exist while Anderson and Harper would be in the gauntlet match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Club are way more over


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anderson is lit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Literally no one gives a fuck about Harper and Rowan....geeks.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Perhaps I should have paid more attention to that match. :hmmm

They really didn't open this show well tonight.

Gauntlet will be an hour.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They had Dolph win the IC title on Raw. Maybe they’ll also have jobbers win titles on Smackdown

Edit: never mind


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice tv match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"leave him alone!!" :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Surprisingly good match :bjpenn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"Hey guys, remember me? We used to be in the Wyatts together. We were real tight. So, we're cool right."


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Himiko said:


> They had Dolph win the IC title on Raw. Maybe they’ll also have jobbers win titles on Smackdown
> 
> Edit: never mind


Those jobbers are more over then the champs...yikes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ain't no way Daniel Bryan wins this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan turning his back on his brothers. :tripsscust


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh FUCK me, Big E being fed to Bryan first :fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

C'mon Big E.

Oh fuck, he's first... He ded.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan needs to get his win back from Big E. He lost to him post Mania XXIX.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Intrigued by that DB/BB tease there. Might just be a throwaway segment or a nod to their Wyatt Family days, but it felt like a tease for a future storyline.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev after Big E and then Miz and Joe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, there goes Big E's chance of winning. But still, Bryan vs. Big E intrigues me.

Also, they're staring out with the only 2 babyfaces, which is odd.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Miz will eliminate Daniel Bryan by rolling him up or something, and their feud will begin. My guess is Joe wins this and goes onto feud with AJ


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck yes! Here we go!

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trophies said:


> "leave him alone!!" :lol


That was hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They should make Joe look strong if he's winning.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What was that sadness going on with Rowan superplexing Gallows? And why did Rowan powerbomb air for the finish?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Miz will eliminate Daniel Bryan by rolling him up or something, and their feud will begin. My guess is Joe wins this and goes onto feud with AJ


I'll second this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The face vs. face dynamic always feels weird in WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel like whoever wins this gauntlet will be the one to end AJ's title run.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Brock Lock!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good fucking match so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, this is a pretty good match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God that fucking Spear!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Big E is the total package, no debate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big E looking good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match. Big E really brought it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe I think will win this.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Joe next :mark


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Can we please stop pretending Daniel Bryan isn't one of the most protected people on the roster?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe already?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Joe second?

Looks like Miz is gonna win this thing then.

What a time to cut to commercial. fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E/D-Bry...what a match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't see Bryan getting past Joe sadly, especially since i doubt they wanna give away Miz and Bryan on tv so soon so they obviously wanna get rid of Bryan before Miz comes out. But still gonna be awesome to get AJ vs Joe, and hopefully Joe takes the title.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck this commercial break. Damn it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Win back achieved!!!! :bryan

Ah crap, it's Joe. :mark

Big E impressed tonight.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If Rusev or Miz win fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So either Bryan loses and we're down to 3 heels or Joe loses and everyone's favorite is done early.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised Big Cass isn't in thi.... Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> If Rusev or Miz win fpalm


Rusev is the most over wrestler in the WWE.

He’d be a fantastic winner.


----------



## tylerbater (Apr 21, 2018)

The adverts are a joke to be honest. Maybe the ratings would be higher if it wasn't effort to stay awake.

Looks like The Miz is winning. I think a Miz/AJ match could be fun.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Natecore said:


> Rusev is the most over wrestler in the WWE.
> 
> He’d be a fantastic winner.


Russo ???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked that they both went for various submissions. A stretch muffler and a triangle. roud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful fucking powerslam by Joe.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Joe and Bryan now killing it :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That replay of Bryan landing on his head during that Powerslam was brutal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The powerbomb into the boston crab, STF and the crossface is such a great variation. I always love when Joe does that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Rusev is the most over wrestler in the WWE.
> 
> He’d be a fantastic winner.


He's a joke and his character is shit. I don't take him seriously. 

Joe needs this, he's been losing non stop recently and will be viewed as a loudmouth joke if he keeps going the same way.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Apparently these two chopped the fuck out of each other during the commercial.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe with those submissions.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Joe third in this match.. 

Come TF on. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It should be illegal for commercials to play during Joe/Bryan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Rusev is the most over wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The wrestling has been fantastic. Too bad these commercials are killing any flow for us at home.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

We definitely need a proper Bryan/Joe feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*LUNGS, LEGS, and HEART!!!* :bryan


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I was always worried whenever Orton did a powerslam so fast. He really is good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev should win it at this point. Give him a chance in a main event program and see what happen. Besides Bryan and Styles, there really isn't anyone definitively more over than him. AJ's not losing the belt at some C-Level PPV at this point anyway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan landing on his head scared the hell out of me.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Wish they still did the raw rebounds/smackdown rebounds


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The next 2 matches will be quicker ones I guess given the time left.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> Wish they still did the raw rebounds/smackdown rebounds


Now it's just called YouTube.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Dammit joe


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

D BRY!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was the best finish. Joe didn't need to get pinned or submit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh shit haha.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Smart booking


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Bludgeon Bros, go away and leave DB alone!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

F*ck that finish...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:maury


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Just as planned


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm so fucking sick of bollocking booking


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great....Now its either AJ vs Miz or AJ vs Rusev, who the hell wants either of those matches?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good way to protect Joe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pulling for Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck off.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good way to keep Joe strong while letting Bryan move on. Miz is totally winning this, which will begin the bridge to the Bryan feud. It'll be Joe/Styles and Bryan/Miz at SummerSlam.

Lol, Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Fuck this gauntlet. I knew Bryan would lose, but I was hoping he would lose at the very end. This is an anti-climatic way to end it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz fuckery :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wtf lol ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, there starts the Miz/DB feud then?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So it’s between Rusev and Miz  that’s random


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Great....Now its either AJ vs Miz or AJ vs Rusev, who the hell wants either of those matches?


Either would be awesome.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Boo! Don't but Bryan in the tag division.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why the fuck is Bryan now in a feud with a tag team? Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

WTF? They better explain this at some point and not just think we'll forget about it. Or is it just because they ran into each other in the aisleway earlier? So lame


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Who the fuck cares about Rusev vs AJ or Miz vs AJ lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe losing fucking sucks. I was hoping for AJ/Joe. WTF.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

We all know Joe is the only one in this match they’d have take the title off AJ


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan Jericho said:


> WTF? They better explain this at some point and not just think we'll forget about it. Or is it just because they ran into each other in the aisleway earlier? So lame


When Bryan made his entrance he got into a staredown with them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, thank you Miz.

Still pissed about Joe losing like that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan beats Joe clean. :trips8.

Please keep Bryan away from those jobbers.

Is Miz or Rusev winning?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bludgeon Brothers against DB? That weird

DB vs Harper though :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any of these 2 can win :sodone


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Either would be awesome.


Except both of those are tv matches, Rusev has been treated like nothing more than a midcarder for months now, he's not a main eventer. And Miz hasn't been built up enough to all of a sudden main event a ppv for the WWE title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Joe losing fucking sucks. I was hoping for AJ/Joe. WTF.


 Joe always loses...

Fuck I wish Big E had won this, that would have been the most interesting one off ER match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Joe is such a fucking loser. Has he even won a match since returning?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So why the fuck is Bryan now in a feud with a tag team? Makes no sense at all.


He was the tag team champions before. :draper2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't know why people are complaining about that finish. That was a good way of protecting Joe and Bryan.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Emperor said:


> Joe always loses...
> 
> Fuck I wish Big E had won this, that would have been the most interesting one off ER match.


You really want a bunch of guys throwing pancakes around in the main event for SD?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Just got home to see Bryan eliminate Joe and then Miz knock him out...but curious to go back and watch what happened beforehand cuz Bryan's chest looks crazy beat up


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> Who the fuck cares about Rusev vs AJ or Miz vs AJ lol


 AJ vs Big E would have been a great one off stip match...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Joe losing fucking sucks. I was hoping for AJ/Joe. WTF.


Have you not been watching wresting the last decade plus?


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > So why the fuck is Bryan now in a feud with a tag team? Makes no sense at all.
> ...


lol its dbry and joe in a tag team..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Except both of those are tv matches, Rusev has been treated like nothing more than a midcarder for months now, he's not a main eventer. And Miz hasn't been built up enough to all of a sudden main event a ppv for the WWE title.


It's not like the match is actually going to main event the PPV (Raw has that #1 contender's Universal Title match).

This is the perfect opportunity to test Rusev in the SD WWE Title program. Even though he's been booked like a mid-carder, he could easily be a main eventer with the right booking. He doesn't need to win the belt, not like the program would continue past this PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Have you not been watching wresting the last decade plus?


Yes. But I want to see it in WWE now and for the title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

THE MAN said:


> He was the tag team champions before. :draper2


Ugh please god don't tell me Bryan's gonna get lumped with a partner in the dead tag division and win the tag titles, anything but fucking that.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Joe vs. AJ is too big for Extreme Rules. It's clearly being saved until SummerSlam. The countout protected him in defeat.

Miz will have a filler feud with AJ that will bridge into the Bryan feud because of what happened here tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> You really want a bunch of guys throwing pancakes around in the main event for SD?


 Most of them are geeks, at least they're over and Big E is really talented.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan and Joe looked good tonight. Of course neither could win. fpalm


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Don't know why people are complaining about that finish. That was a good way of protecting Joe and Bryan.


joe and bryan will bury the bludgeon brothers hahaj


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> When Bryan made his entrance he got into a staredown with them.


Well yes but still their going to say thats why?! Its a very weak way of doing things.

Miz/Rusev to end when you had Joe/Bryan....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's not like the match is actually going to main event the PPV (Raw has that #1 contender's Universal Title match).
> 
> This is the perfect opportunity to test Rusev in the SD WWE Title program. Even though he's been booked like a mid-carder, he could easily be a main eventer with the right booking. He doesn't need to win the belt, not like the program would continue past this PPV.


Its so dumb a number 1 contenders match gets the main event slot over the WWE title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ugh please god don't tell me Bryan's gonna get lumped with a partner in the dead tag division and win the tag titles, anything but fucking that.


He might get a special partner for a one off match with them, but non title because Bryan's above the tag division.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Pretty lame ending to this gauntlet.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so dumb a number 1 contenders match gets the main event slot over the WWE title.


I agree but I think the #1 contender's match would main event even if Bryan/AJ was the WWE Title match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Are they saying awesome or awful ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is awesome? Really? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz in his home state, he is losing lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lost so much interest once there was no Bryan or Joe.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Miz with another average match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is really good tbh :bjpenn


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh please god don't tell me Bryan's gonna get lumped with a partner in the dead tag division and win the tag titles, anything but fucking that.
> ...


bryan needs a program outside wwe title.. joe needs to destroy someone outside wwe title picture.. theres this jabroni tag team to destroy to..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Lost so much interest once there was no Bryan or Joe.


You, me and most others


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I agree but I think the #1 contender's match would main event even if Bryan/AJ was the WWE Title match.


Eh i dunno about that, Bryan vs AJ for the WWE title would be huge, even WWE could probably see that deserves the main event slot.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Rusev getting a title shot :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah :fuckyeah


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Miz wins, I could see him beating AJ tbh.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

RUSEV DAY :mark :mark :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rusev? Well I guess it is a throwaway PPV. Better than it being Miz though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev gets to job to AJ. :rusevyes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusev wins and not Miz ffs.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

was there not meant to be a jeff hardy nakamura bollocks?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Huge pop for Rusev's win as well. Well done.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

WWE hates Rusev, they said...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev wins holy shit :mark :mark

Wow.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Is this Rusev's first ever shot at the WWE title ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rusev Day! :sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, I'm glad Rusev won instead of Miz. But I don't see how Rusev is better off after he loses his WWE title match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy Rusev Day!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuckin finally! RUUUUUSEEEEEV DAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I just realized, Rusev can win the WWE Championship on Rusev Day!!!!

I hate when they compile the PPV card the first show after the last PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev has literally no chance of winning the title. :lol


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty good Smackdown, more Bryan/Joe please.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Holy shit. Rusev is getting a WWE title match.

Although, it feels like filler until they get to a bigger match at Summerslam.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

AJ looked so badass at the end.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

So Aiden English gonna screw Rusev... urmm, so predictable. At least Rusev turning full babyface would be a good idea.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I liked that stare down with AJ laying down the title.

It's so cool how he lays out down as a challenge, it's unique to him as well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i love how even Rusev was like "Wtf man?" to Aiden.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Didn't Koslov get a title match too? This won't go any better for Rusev.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally after 4 years of being on the main roster Rusev finally gets his first ever shot at the WWE title. SHould've happened 3 years ago but better late than never.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, it's filler and Rusev won't win, but this is a big opportunity for him. It also almost looked like he was a face out there tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rusev :mark:

Not gonna lie, felt a little emotional seeing Rusev getting a chance, he has deserved one for a while now


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It's finally fucking happened, a moment we've been waiting for, for what seems like forever.

:rusevyes

Rusev number one, Rusev number one, best Rusev day ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even though Rusev doesn't really have a chance against AJ, I'm glad that he's finally at least getting a shot at the WWE title. Thought I would never see the day.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Tbh I thought, top to bottom, this was a pretty great Smackdown.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Well, I'm glad Rusev won instead of Miz. But I don't see how Rusev is better off after he loses his WWE title match.


Ultimately I think it depends how well the match goes. Rusev needs to put in the performance of a lifetime and AJ will need to bring his A-game, which it doesn't appear we've seen since his feud with Nakamura started save his match with Bryan?

Also, happy it looks like they're going the face route for Rusev. It's about time they start heading in that direction.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Rusev not even getting mad that AJ hit Aiden :lol Even he was confused at Aiden being a dick lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The last match was good and it was nice that Miz didn't win. Rusev winning the title would be so random that it's def. not happening.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Rusev has literally no chance of winning the title. :lol


Dolph beat Rollins yesterday, just saying


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't put it past them to give Rusev the title, this is the same company that gave Jinder Mahal the WWE title, so don't go in assuming Rusev has no chance. I like Rusev but no way in hell does he deserve to defeat AJ and take the title. AJ needs to keep that title until Summerslam where either Joe or Bryan takes it off him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Eh i dunno about that, Bryan vs AJ for the WWE title would be huge, even WWE could probably see that deserves the main event slot.


With Reigns and Lashley in that #1 contender's match? No chance Bryan/AJ main events over that (even if it should).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Dolph beat Rollins yesterday, just saying


I know. Still not happening, though. Big difference between the titles, even with the IC title being booked better than the WWE Title this year.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

happy with the rusev win


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Weather Rusev wins or looses I hope it will be a good match.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

a good smackdown as usual you know what would be funny if they put bryan and miz as a tag team


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Don't put it past them to give Rusev the title, this is the same company that gave Jinder Mahal the WWE title, so don't go in assuming Rusev has no chance. I like Rusev but no way in hell does he deserve to defeat AJ and take the title. AJ needs to keep that title until Summerslam where either Joe or Bryan takes it off him.


Fear not, they're not putting the title on Rusev (unless they're trying to branch out to Bulgaria... which I wouldn't count on). Mahal only won it because of the whole India thing. 

Frankly, I'm just happy Rusev finally gets a WWE Title match on PPV. Expecting a great one between him and AJ, and tbh after AJ's recent string of matches with Nakamura... AJ could use that himself. If Rusev did win the belt, that would be icing on the cake. But all I want is an awesome match between him and AJ.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That Smackdown was a bunch of shit with some awesome gauntlet wrestling spliced between 20 minutes of commercials.

The Iconics promo was the worst of the year. As horrendous as Nia’s Backlash promo and in the same shit league as Reigns Sufferin Succotash and Jack and the Bean Stalk promos. 

Becky vs Billie was a legit negative star match.

I hate this show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Natecore said:


> That Smackdown was a bunch of shit with some awesome gauntlet wrestling spliced between 20 minutes of commercials.
> 
> The Iconics promo was the worst of the year. As horrendous as Nia’s Backlash promo and in the same shit league as Reigns Sufferin Succotash and Jack and the Bean Stalk promos.
> 
> ...


Lol i didn't catch that match but i believe you, Billie is probably the worst female talent in the company, yes even worse than Dana.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

This is great... Extreme rules is not an important PPV so give somebody like Rusev who has naturally gotten a chance by getting some big wins recently.

AJ wins no doubt but it's a fresh match up. 

Reminds me of the In Your House days when you've have a title match of Michaels vs Shamrock. 

Of course people's need for everything match to be everything to them will diminish a match like this to "unimportant and predictable"

But AJ having another successful title defence is best for business leading up to him losing it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For all its imperfections, SDL is still better booked than RAW. Every man in that gauntlet looked good and no one was buried.No Braun or Brock booking here.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The first half was pretty bad with the women's segments. It got better when Sanity debuted. The tag match was good, and the gauntlet match was great. I have no complaints about it.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Loved AJ punching that clown Aiden English at the end. The Gauntlet match was pretty good. 

Sooo.. Miz/Bryan, Nakamura/Hardy - US Title, and Rusev/AJ at extreme rules.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Forever loathing Carmella as champ but that was easily the best Smackdown since 2016. Jeff Hardy actually cut a good promo. Daniel Bryan might threaten AJ as the best wrestler on the main roster at this point. He needs to cut out the diving headbutts and top rope dropkicks though. Glad I was right in my prediction that Rusev would win. Can't wait to see what he can do in that main event slot against one of the best wrestlers in the world. So many great rivalries to look forward to coming out of this. Don't fuck it up Road Dogg.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> For all its imperfections, SDL is still better booked than RAW. Every man in that gauntlet looked good and no one was buried.No Braun or Brock booking here.


 I do wish Joe was booked stronger, especially if he's going to challenge AJ next.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quality wise, SDL beat RAW again.They are still going to be lower rated than Hour 3 though. :bryanlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emperor said:


> I do wish Joe was booked stronger, especially if he's going to challenge AJ next.


Joe did look impressive against Bryan. The reality is that there was no way he would go over Bryan clean after already having him pass out to the clutch last month. They and Big E all performed well tonight. Joe/Big E could be a hell of a match.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Meh...expected the start of a build to B-level PPV and that's about what it was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor said:


> I do wish Joe was booked stronger, especially if he's going to challenge AJ next.


He's not going to challenge him next. That would be good. Why would anything good happen? This company is toxic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not going to challenge him next. That would be good. Why would anything good happen? This company is toxic.


I'll try to stay optimistic about it, then end up rage posting when God knows who challenges AJ at Summerslam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not going to challenge him next. That would be good. Why would anything good happen? This company is toxic.


 Who else could face AJ next?

AJ is coming out of this looking like a dominant champion, so I'd like the person who beats him needs to be on a roll, not someone who is losing matches left and right before getting a random win at Summerslam. 

It does seem too early for Bryan, but it wouldn't surprise me if they had Bryan win it at Summerslam. I'm not sure what they're doing with Joe, he should have looked strong at MITB and in the match tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor said:


> Who else could face AJ next?


Anybody. Miz, Bryan, Rusev again, Nakamura again because they don't give a fuck. Orton returns. Random Big E heel turn. Random Almas push out of nowhere. Why would you expect it would be the best, most sensible opponent? When does WWE ever do the right thing?



> AJ is coming out of this looking like a dominant champion, so I'd like the person who beats him needs to be on a roll, not someone who is losing matches left and right before getting a random win at Summerslam.


Well, Joe isn't beating him, so I guess you'll get your wish.



> It does seem too early for Bryan, but it wouldn't surprise me if they had Bryan win it at Summerslam. I'm not sure what they're doing with Joe, he should have looked strong at MITB and in the match tonight.


Yeah, well, he's fat. Fat people don't succeed in WWE.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I prefer one on one title matches at a bigger show like SS...but I suspect we are headed for Bryan VS Miz VS AJ at SummerSlam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> but I suspect we are headed for Bryan VS Miz VS AJ at SummerSlam.


Not sure about that one as it would turn Styles into a third wheel of sorts given the backstory between Miz and Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wasn't able to watch the whole show tonight, but was Nakamura's corpse on tonight? Interested to see what they have planned for the poor bastard next.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> I wasn't able to watch the whole show tonight, but was Nakamura's corpse on tonight? Interested to see what they have planned for the poor bastard next.


Small backstage interview. Face-painted, white contact lensed Jeff Hardy wants a piece of him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Small backstage interview. Face-painted, white contact lensed Jeff Hardy wants a piece of him.


:lmao Right down to the midcard after 3-4 months worth of non-finishes (and a loss) for the main title. They did him dirty. They even turned him heel after the first match, only to them job him out as a heel, too. :lmao WWE gonna WWE.

Thanks for answering. (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ROLLINS said:


> :lmao Right down to the midcard after 3-4 months worth of non-finishes (and a loss) for the main title. They did him dirty. They even turned him heel after the first match, only to them job him out as a heel, too. :lmao WWE gonna WWE.
> 
> Thanks for answering. (Y)


I mean, it's hard to be upset. He does deserve to be treated this way. He's lazy, he's uninteresting, and he's never had a good performance past his NXT debut with Zayn, despite constantly being pushed. 

Now, granted, he didn't get treated this way BECAUSE he deserved it. There are far worse champions on the main roster. He got treated this way the same reason Asuka is, who absolutely does not deserve the same treatment, it's the language barrier.....but it doesn't change the fact that he didn't deserve to win the title.


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

*Were Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn and Road Dogg on Holiday last night?*

Fuck me that was actually a really good episode of Smackdown!

Simple storytelling, building to feuds, good wrestling, good in ring storytelling, feuds advanced and a brilliant, feel good ending..............right did someone from NXT or Lucha Underground sneak on to the writing team for Smackdown last night then?
Because I'm guessing the Senile Old Man, Bucky Beaver and Road T to the U R D had fuck all to do with last night's Smackdown. Because IMO it was a good WRESTLING show that actually made sense!

That's more like it WWE, Happy Rusev Day!!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Were Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn and Road Dogg on Holiday last night?*

Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Were Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn and Road Dogg on Holiday last night?*

It has something to do with the summer solstice and the Druids, I believe. :trolldog


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Were Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn and Road Dogg on Holiday last night?*

I absolutely love how they are handling miz vs Bryan and I'm intrigued with who helps Bryan against the bludgeon brothers. I concur overall a great show


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Were Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn and Road Dogg on Holiday last night?*



TommyWCECM said:


> I absolutely love how they are handling miz vs Bryan and I'm intrigued with who helps Bryan against the bludgeon brothers. I concur overall a great show


IT'S PROBABLY KAAAANE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watched the Gauntlet twice more.I have to praise them for making the match good and for not making any of them look weak, Thought Bludgeons and Club did well again. Good tv match as well. Ready fpr next week already. :mark


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

See, WWE? That wasn't so difficult, was it? See how easy it is to put on a good show with the abundance of talent you have at your disposal when you actually use them properly? Shocking.

Idk what change WWE made backstage for this show, but whatever they did, they should make it permanent. This was probably the best SDL of 2018 thus far. The tag match was good. The Sanity debut was good. The Becky/Billie match was good. And the Gauntlet was good. Stories being progressed. Feuds being setup. Extreme Rules build taking place. And quality matches. 

Please continue this.

Carmella's and the Iiconic's promo was the only thing I could have done without on this show. Making Asuka look like even more of a geek was rather unnecessary as well.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

My favorite match out of the Gauntlet match from Smackdown was definitely Bryan vs Big E. That outside the ring spot they did towards the end looked brutal. I'm fine with who won in the end though. I know we all want to see Bryan as Champ again but if the WWE finally rewards him in the future, it will be worth it. 

I dont have a problem with Ellsworth being back with Carmella. The hate is strong on Carmella so this will just add moar heat. Becky Lynch picks up a win over Billie Kay. Someone alert me whenever the Iconics start winning some matches. That debut from Sanity was nice with them attacking the Usos. And the Bludgeon Brothers need new opponents for their Tag Titles. Too bad most of the tag teams on Smackdown are mostly heels. Short backstage promos from Shinsuke and a white face painted Jeff Hardy saying he wants Shinsuke next. Solid show this week.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

All I caught was the Bryan vs Big E match. Pretty good, loved that big spear through the ropes.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Emperor said:


> I do wish Joe was booked stronger, especially if he's going to challenge AJ next.


i don't think he will tbh, they have time to build Joe up again if that's the case.
I have a feeling it'll be Orton vs AJ for SummerSlam.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Smackdown was garbage yet again.

All that talent. Tut tut.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Very good episode of Smackdown. The only two EXTREMELY low points are..:

1) Asuka being made to look like a chump twice in the span of two days. They need to salvage her reputation before it's too late. I would book her to decimate Ellsworth next week. Elsworth as a Jobber has nothing to lose.

2) As soon as Joe came out after Big E, I knew he would be losing given how soon in the match he was selected to come out. I am a fan of both Joe and Bryan, but Joe honestly deserved the win here between the two. Bryan just came of a dominant feud with Big Cass, but Joe sorely needs momentum. I don't mind if they kept that finish until the very end where Aiden could have cost Joe the final match against Rusev perhaps, but Joe needs to have a dominant display and losing to Dbry whom already had a grueling match against Big E does not do Joe any favours.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Were Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn and Road Dogg on Holiday last night?*



TommyWCECM said:


> I absolutely love how they are handling miz vs Bryan and I'm intrigued with who helps Bryan against the bludgeon brothers. I concur overall a great show


Miz, somehow. I doubt we get a Miz/Bryan match at a nothing PPV like Extreme Rules when they can hold it off a month until Summerslam. I think Miz/Bryan win the tag straps over the next week or 2 and the rematch is at ER where Miz abandons Bryan and the titles setting up a Summerslam match.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee Young last night :zayn


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking forward to watching the gauntlet match for Bryan alone.

Nice for Rusev to be the filler challenger for the belt, even tho we all know he p.much has 0% chance of winning it.

AJ/Joe, Bryan/Miz and Naka/Jeff for Summerslam prob then?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Whoever was to win the gauntlet match last night I feel fans would've been satisfied, it just showed how much more likeable the Smackdown roster is compared to Raw.

Things weren't perfect though, Women's division is so unbalanced it's crazy, I love Carmella's mic work, I can't help but find her hilarious but when you book a feud with Asuka in this manner it makes the whole division look like shit. As for shit Peyton and Billie are getting worse and worse as the weeks go by, they just come across as two annoying jobbers. The rate Smackdown Women's division is going I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Mandy Rose is the leading heel by the end of the year.

As for Nakamura it's a hell of a come down but I'm just glad his stuff with AJ is over, it was just stupid for them to take this long to make a decision over him. Jeff vs Nakamura has potential anyway.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally got to watch the gauntlet match in full.

Bryan..oh my god..how I legit forgot at some point during the past 3 years how great this guy is. Such an incredible wrestler, he gave Big E and Samoa Joe their 2 best performances in a long time.. I loved Joe's powerbomb + Boston Crab combo. 

Miz beating Bryan cheaply was the right move to make. They're still planting the seeds for when they clash...and I can't fucking wait for it.

I'm very happy for Russev, I want AJ to retain, but I wouldn't be shocked to see Russev win. The man's character has had its ups and downs, buried for getting engaged, recovered..I am looking forward to see this match. 

Big E has to win the world title one day Btw. He's so underrated. 

For the rest of the show:

- Asuka continues being booked like an idiot, or an underdog, and both cases don't make sense for her character. I don't understand why didn't she attack right of the bat both of them.

- Becky vs Billie was actually pretty decent. Funny @Chris JeriG.O.A.T We were talking about Becky trying new moves yesterday and she did with the diving shoulder tackle and crossbody to the floor (instead of the typical apron jump forearm/punch)

- Tag match. BB have failed. Not a lot of crowd reaction despite strong consistent booking for 6+ months. Time to move on. 

- Sanity vs Usos shows promise. MOTN candidate right there. I'd like to see Nikki and Naomi clash too.

- I am excited for Jeff Hardy vs Nakamura, but hopefully they build Jeff up again before they clash. 

Finally, where the fuck is Andrade Cien Almas? and What does he do have this filler with with Sin Cara is over? If he's not going to challenge Jeff, then who will he be feuding with that is kind of relevant?

and with SummerSlam on the horizon, is Shane McMahon rumoured to have any match?


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Bryan was so good on Smackdown and i want to see Big E win the title sometime in 2019.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I think Bryan will be getting a beat down from the Bludgeon Brothers and Miz when boom the newly Face turned Bar arrive and help Bryan setting up a 6 man tag match for Extreme Rules


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I almost had a seizure during the Sanity segment

Jerking the camera and cutting shots quickly won't help their gimmick. They need backstage segments like the Riott Squad where they make a mess. Maybe an actual street riot or a bar fight.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, well, he's fat. Fat people don't succeed in WWE.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

i was at SD in toledo. hilarious they were calling the audience fat and ugly here and how peyton royce said "what does one do in toledo" cause its so true.

for the first time ever i actually caught something thrown in the crowd - new days pancake! anyone think i can get money for it?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Enjoyed the gauntlet match and I thought Bryan/Big E esp was very good.


----------

